# Hi all...lemme see...a q about how much to pay for kitchen rentals...



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

I know it's been mentioned before but I couldn't find a thread.

I have some possibilities for independent venues but need access to a commercial kitchen (can't use the one I work in).

What would be reasonable to pay to rent as needed an established kitchen that is open, say, half the day or rarely used...like a doughnut shop or even a VFW or Church kitchen? 

Obviously taking the difference between NYC and a town of 30k people into account

Thanks.

April :roll:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

April,
If you are renting a kitchen in use that means one of you has the rating assigned to them. So sharing a kitchen is not viable for inspections around here. The last rental space I shared my rating was whatever the restaurant's was..... now renting from a church it's all mine, except one Sun a month the church members cook a meal...usually casserole or spaghetti type thing.

Utilities, broken appliances, your shtuff, wear and tear, supplies like dishwasher rinse/soap, cleaning crew......rent space is just apart of the discussion.

My kitchen is on the 3rd floor that means alot of shlepping, the elevator is on the other side of the building....so either you hike it up the stairs or you walk it through a huge building twice. There is no loading dock, the front is fairly unwieldy. It's a great 100 year old building in a transition neighborhood. Loads of theatre groups practice and preform there. The security is ok....still I'm not apt to be hanging out at night alone. So, my long winded point is....
there are many components that make up "rent".
I put alot of money into good equipment, platters, cambros, knives, K-6, etc...having random people use my shtuff is not optional in my book....I'm not interested in replacing a piece of equipment that walked or that was improperly used. 

Schools are another option, many of our Catholic schools are folding.....they have kitchens.


----------

